# Best. Chick Movies. Ever.



## Lucretia (Apr 14, 2013)

It's been out for years, but finally got around to seeing Quentin Tarantino's "Death Proof" (from Grindhouse.) Goes right up there on the chick movie list of "I been done wrong, time to kick some butt" movies along with "Kill Bill" and "Tank Girl."


----------



## Igasho (Apr 14, 2013)

hah, tank girl, i almost forgot about that movie


----------



## Mike9 (Apr 14, 2013)

Good call on The Grindhouse flicks - they rock!! Tank Girl was a riot too.


----------



## mano (Apr 14, 2013)

No opinion other than, finally a woman who understands chick flicks aren't necessarily crappola like The Princess Diaries.


----------



## unkajonet (Apr 14, 2013)

Does anybody remember "Ms. 45?" Mute, wronged woman with a big gun.


----------



## Lucretia (Apr 14, 2013)

SF: Fifth Element. And Bruce Willis is fun, too.

In the really cheesy, bad horror movie genre, there's "Frankenhooker" and "Zombie Strippers". Terrible movies, worth watching one time because, well, it's Frankenhooker and Zombie Strippers.


----------



## pitonboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Do you get the feeling that Lucretia isn't the usual chick? One that you wouldn't want to get in a knife fight with?


----------



## Lucretia (Apr 14, 2013)

Oh no, no knife fights for me! I'm more of a "revenge is a dish best served cold" kind of gal.

Bwah hah hah.


----------



## Seth (Apr 14, 2013)

She carries a 210 shig! A chick blade. The part that scares me is that she can clean septic tanks.


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 14, 2013)

For not the first time Lucretia has reminded me of my spousal unit. 

Might have to find frankenhooker and zombie strippers for an at-home date night.


----------



## Lucretia (Apr 14, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> For not the first time Lucretia has reminded me of my spousal unit.
> 
> Might have to find frankenhooker and zombie strippers for an at-home date night.



She must be wonderful! 

On a serious note, frankenhooker and zombie strippers are really. Really. REALLY. BAAAAAAD movies. They make the Evil Dead/Army of Darkness movies look like high art. (Which they are since Bruce Campbell is in them....PRRrrrrrRRRR!!! But I digress.) Of the 2, frankenhooker is the less bad...brilliant young man loves girl, brilliant young man runs over girl with lawnmower, brilliant young man tries to rebuild girl and make a few improvements ("that dress makes your butt look big" taken to the nth degree.) Zombie strippers is everything you would expect from the title--and much, much less--but where else but a strip club would you see people PAY a COVER to be zombie victims? 

The Shig is only 180. A girly knife for sure. But then, Shigs are kind of girly in general. You should send them all to me so they don't make you look effeminate. 

And while I change out septic tank aeration pumps, if it comes down to it I will sell my knives to pay someone to pump out the tank for me. Tank pumpers are the guys who really deserve multi-million dollar annual salaries!


----------



## Chef Doom (Apr 15, 2013)

mano said:


> No opinion other than, finally a woman who understands chick flicks aren't necessarily crappola like The Princess Diaries.



I can't believe you are talking bad about the Princess Diaries. Sure it didn't have the best scenes, but Jenna Haze put on an excellent performance. They even brought back Ron Jeremy in the sequel.


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 15, 2013)

Lucretia said:


> She must be wonderful!
> 
> 
> Lucretia said:
> ...


----------



## Lucretia (Apr 19, 2013)

You are going to have to beg your wife's forgiveness for showing her those movies. They are not even "B" movies, more like "D-/F+". But they have chick monsters! 

You should run immediately to your computer and order the following from netflix in hopes of pacifying her with some "real" chick movies:

"George of the Jungle": one of the better cartoon adaptations, and Brendan Fraser at his prime in a loincloth. Plus Johnny Clegg tunes!

"The Mirror Has 2 Faces": You probably need a Streisand romance to get out of the hole you've dug for yourself. At least it's not Yentl. 

"Michael": Yep, you're going to need a Nora Ephron movie, too. After hating Travolta as a young actor, I starting liking him in this movie when he showed a little bit of a gut. Of course, I liked "Battlefield Earth", so judge for yourself.


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 19, 2013)

Lucretia said:


> You are going to have to beg your wife's forgiveness for showing her those movies. They are not even "B" movies, more like "D-/F+". But they have chick monsters!
> 
> You should run immediately to your computer and order the following from netflix in hopes of pacifying her with some "real" chick movies:
> 
> ...



Nah, she digs stuff like that. We'll either laugh at how stupid it is, or enjoy the uniqueness of it...or--more likely--both. Put it this way, we had a blast watching this:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0239496/?ref_=sr_4


----------



## ajhuff (Apr 19, 2013)

Hmmm.. best chick movie which to me means some sappy romance pull at the heart strings make you bawl at the end kind of movie. So I vote The Killer. One of the greatest of all movies ever.

-AJ


----------



## snowbrother (Apr 27, 2013)

Best Chick Flick in my opinion is Hard Candy, modern interpretation on little red riding hood with a twist.


----------



## slowtyper (Apr 27, 2013)

i be confused


----------



## Zwiefel (May 17, 2013)

Just watched Frankenhooker with the spousal unit....some classic, friday night, parmesan popcorn, 80's horror cheese flickage.

not a great film, but amusing even if only for its bizzareness.


----------



## scotchef38 (May 18, 2013)

Not a chick flick but there is a D grade movie which i think was called the edge of hell and it is possibly the worst/funiest movie of all time.


----------



## GeneH (May 18, 2013)

Yep Kill Bill followed by Aeon Flux "The title character is a tall, leather-clad secret agent. I'm 5 ft 5 on a good day. My kind of woman.


----------



## Justin0505 (May 18, 2013)

Some great movies already listed here; I'll add on some favorites that are still missing:

The Long Kiss Goodnight : Geena Davis, Samuel L. Jackson, great action, hilarious one-liners 

The Professional / Leon : Young Nat. Portman, Jean Reno, Gary Oldman, an all-time great

KickAss : another pint-sized badass

Hanna : kinda like one of the "Borne" movies but replace Jason with a little girl


----------



## berko (May 18, 2013)

hanna was good.


----------



## Zwiefel (May 18, 2013)

Justin0505 said:


> The Professional / Leon : Young Nat. Portman, Jean Reno, Gary Oldman, an all-time great
> 
> KickAss : another pint-sized badass
> 
> Hanna : kinda like one of the "Borne" movies but replace Jason with a little girl



Loved the first two, will need to checkout the latter.


----------



## Lucretia (May 18, 2013)

Ooooo! Oooooo! Another Luc Besson movie with Gary Oldman! AND our library has the uncut international version of The Professional/Leon! I am a happy camper now! I think Besson's The Fifth Element is one of the most fun movies ever. Gary Oldman has been great in everything we've seen him in. Also just got a hold on The Long Kiss Goodnight. Haven't seen Geena Davis in anything in years.

Just saw Kickass this week--another good one! Hanna wasn't bad, either.

Jamie Lee Curtis was fun in True Lies. Could have done without the section where Aaaaahnold flies the Harrier to rescue the daughter--that was just dumb--but the rest of the movie was pretty good.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 18, 2013)

Girl with the Dragon Tatoo


----------



## GeneH (May 19, 2013)

Justin0505 said:


> Some great movies already listed here; I'll add on some favorites that are still missing:
> The Long Kiss Goodnight : Geena Davis, Samuel L. Jackson, great action, hilarious one-liners



Jeeeze forgot about that one. Bring that to the top of my list. Best scene is when she took the cigarette from one of her students and he peed himself.


----------



## bathonuk (May 19, 2013)

My favourite is The Kill Bill. Then it's Millenium Trilogy (Swedish original version, because Girl with dragon tattoo was borong as hell.). Anybody has seen ''Azumi''?? Another very good manga style movie where girl is got big katana sword Very nice. Watch a trailer and you will know what I mean

[video=youtube;9omq3Ptx80A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9omq3Ptx80A[/video]


----------



## cnochef (May 20, 2013)

I love The Long Kiss Goodnight! Great chemistry between Samuel Jackson and Geena Davis, good comedic patter too. 

My favorite line is when Samuel Jackson's character says "last time I got blown candy bars cost a nickel"

Also, nobody has mentioned Keira Knightley in Domino or Linda Hamilton in Terminator 2 yet.


----------



## Justin0505 (May 21, 2013)

bathonuk said:


> Then it's Millenium Trilogy (Swedish original version, because Girl with dragon tattoo was borong as hell.).


Couldn't agree more. I think the original series casting was much better too.


Here's another one I forgot about (so bad, it's good):
[video=youtube_share;MXfVp6WXE5M]http://youtu.be/MXfVp6WXE5M[/video]


----------

